# English speaking meetings in Munich



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

Since my retiral I have been looking for ex pat groups that meet up in Munich.
So far I have tried Toytown and another one called GEA but have not found anything for me. I am relatively fit so outings in the city or day trips would be good.
It would be good to see some new topics in the forum as most of the questions seem to be about visas.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may have to try googling various terms like "meetup" "expat organization" and like that along with Munich. I know there are Stammtisch groups in and around Munich, and some of them probably are English speaking groups (particularly if you use Munich in your search terms, rather than München).

As far as topics here in the forum, please feel free to ask away on topics other than visas and the various regulations. We can really only discuss what the membership brings up for topics. Doesn't always have to be a question, either. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Bev,
I have tried the google approach and it did not really bring anything.
I guess that I have to log on more often and come up with new topcs that are of interest to folks around the MUnich area. I have probably lived in my area too long to have many expat type questions.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think there is quite an active 'Internations' group in Munich just like most other Expat cities in the world. They tend to cater for every type of activity for expats and locals and are quite popular here in Frankfurt as well. I would consider it more a 'facebook' like group for expats. I even think it was started by a guy in Munich as well.


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks James
There is indeed an Internations group which I did join a couple of years ago but did not find their events to my taste.Maybe I could try again but I got the feeling that it was mainly for younger types that were still working. I am looking for an active "wrinklies" group that has plenty life and wants to enjoy our time.


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

scotswahae said:


> Thanks Bev,
> I have tried the google approach and it did not really bring anything.


I typed "meetup munich" into my browser's search bar and the meetup page came back with at least 60 meetup groups ... some might not be to your taste, but folks are out doing things (and with the all the techies, they're indoors doing things, too)


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks -I also typed in meetups and found some weird and wonderful groups. I shall try and find something


----------



## LoveNorway (Dec 29, 2015)

You could also check out the Munich International Friends Facebook Group. It's a moderated group with lots of user generated meet ups and so on.


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks for the response. I am notmuch of a FB user and had not even thought that there might be a group on it.


----------

